# Creepy Animation (specifically for Metal Ken)



## Kevan (Oct 5, 2007)

Found this courtesy of another site:

Awesome yet creepy stop motion wall animation

I'm sure Metal Ken will enjoy it.


----------



## Thomas (Oct 5, 2007)

Coolest thing of the day! 
Thanks Kevan.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 5, 2007)

whoa wtf


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty nice


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 5, 2007)

that was fucking weird


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2007)

That was cool as shit.


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 5, 2007)

.......now im scared....
like that one time i dropped acid.. things got toooooooo real man!!


----------



## Leon (Oct 5, 2007)

F'd up


----------



## Ken (Oct 5, 2007)

Other Kens liked it too.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 5, 2007)

Too Kewl. Now we just need to have a thread where people add a soundtrack.

Ray


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, pretty crazy!

They're gonna have to do some painting after that...


----------

